# It is cold.....



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2014)

It is cold which makes BassAddict miserable. What are your thoughts on infrared heaters?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 10, 2014)

How big an area are you trying to heat?


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2014)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> How big an area are you trying to heat?



Not that big, small bedroom about 9x10


----------



## KMixson (Nov 10, 2014)

I have three mounted overhead about 16 feet up in my workplace. They do pretty good for such a large area of about 50' X 80'. I do find if you get too far away from them you will not feel any heat. If you are directly under them or within a few feet of being directly under them they work pretty good.


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 10, 2014)

I like the oil filled heaters for a small space. Real safe too.
Tim

https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/839771-king-electrical-manufacturing-co-oil-filled-radiator-heater.html?utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase&gclid=CjwKEAiA4YGjBRDOxa3XvfTnvSASJACC3bLBIxayAhAcPvQNJdhUsReGWcsQ1XuyQ_3hl8EKjKjPahoCGTTw_wcB#.VGEf6ckb91A


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's a couple ideas...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/gomodern/2905272766/ or


----------



## fender66 (Nov 12, 2014)

BassAddict said:


> It is cold which makes BassAddict miserable. What are your thoughts on infrared heaters?



My thoughts froze when it dropped below 45 degrees.

I'm ready for spring!


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 12, 2014)

I am ready for spring. I use a woodstove........


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 12, 2014)

BA needs a wood-stove but cannot use open flames (prior incidents of playing with matches)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes it is _cold_! Will you guys up north *please* close the door? 80 on Monday, down to 40 by Tuesday night. _Bbbbuuurrrrr_.

Us southern folks aren't use to this cold weather, this early. :shock: I've had the fireplace going since yesterday. At this rate, I might burn up all our wood before January even gets here. :| 

Keith
East Texas

OH! We use a small electric heather in an area of 14'x24'. Just a work shop though. We use 2 of them in the 32' RV to keep it comfortable when camping. Plenty enough heat. All are from Wmart, the kind that will go off if tipped over.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Nov 13, 2014)

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Yes it is _cold_! Will you guys up north *please* close the door? .


Warmed up to the low 40s today. Going back to tee shirts. Almost need to crank up the A/C. No snow...it's just wrong.


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm interested in this myself for my den. I am thinking also about a gas wall unit. Looks like the next ten days are ranging from 23º to 48º. Glad I gots my wood pile ready!


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 14, 2014)

I been debating this over the last 2 weeks. Im not super keen on a ventless gas due to the high humidity it creates. Could combat it with a dehumidifier tho. The oil filled electric heaters are the most economical to operate. And safest in most professionals opinions. I have a 16x24 shop with 10ft ceilings. Id like to maintain 50 degrees till march..


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 14, 2014)

rickybobbybend said:


> TexasLoneStar56 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is _cold_! Will you guys up north *please* close the door? .
> ...



LOL! News this morning had E TX at 28. Said we were colder than Alaska. #-o Close the door up there, or at least shut the gate. :wink:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 15, 2014)

18 degrees in Chicago this morning.


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 15, 2014)

Bugpac said:


> I been debating this over the last 2 weeks. Im not super keen on a ventless gas due to the high humidity it creates. Could combat it with a dehumidifier tho. The oil filled electric heaters are the most economical to operate. And safest in most professionals opinions. I have a 16x24 shop with 10ft ceilings. Id like to maintain 50 degrees till march..


Is the shop insulated or just stud & plywood ?? If it's got basic insulation and a vapor barrier and isn't drafty, 1 oil filled radiator set on minimum with the thermostat at 3 should easily do what you want. I heat my 1250 sq ft single level condo with 8' ceilings using 2 of them. They provide a more comfortable, even heat than forced air and actually cost me less to use than my central forced air system. It's 29 outside now and I have one rad set to Minimum with the thermostat on 3 keeping the place at a toasty 73. Hope this helps.


----------



## bobby_r67 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm in Ohio freezing my A$$ off. I wish I still lived in Texas. Anyway I use a propane heater in my garage. One of those bullet looking ones. It is loud but I'm the only one who goes there in the winter so I don't care.


----------

